# Transfert musique et pochettes de l'iPod vers PC



## ptitloulou (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

Je suis nouveau dans l'univers iPod et j'aurais aimé savoir quels logiciels (gratuits si possible) permettent de transférer toute la musique de mon iPod Classic vers un PC, en conservant toutes les informations des chansons (dont les pochettes d'album) ?

Y aurait il également l'equivalent pour les photos ?

Un enorme merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## romain31000 (26 Septembre 2008)

pour la musique CopyPod si jne m'abuse...


----------



## ptitloulou (26 Septembre 2008)

merci beaucoup Romain.

J'utilise SharePod qui est tres bien car gratuit et simple, mais ca ne gere pas beaucoup de caracteristiques des bibliotheques de chansons.

Je ne connaissais pas CopyPod. C'est payant, mais pleinement utilisable pendant 14 jours ce qui me satisfait dans mon cas. Par contre, ca ne semble pas gérer les pochettes.

Savez vous comment récupérer les pochettes ? 

(si vous connaissez egalement un logiciel qui gere les photos, merci bien!)


----------



## romain31000 (26 Septembre 2008)

Savez vous comment récupérer les pochettes ? 

je n'ai pas de réponses, désolé...


----------



## asticotboy (26 Septembre 2008)

Et si tu fais simplement "obtenir les illustration" ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## fandipod (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui dans itunes tu séléctionnes les morceaux d'un même album et tu fais cliques droit et obtenir les illustrations d'ipod.


----------



## ptitloulou (27 Septembre 2008)

merci bien! je sais que l'on peut obtenir des pochettes, a posteriori dans itunes, mais pas evident d'avoir toutes les pochettes, surtout pour des groupes peu connus ou des morceaux de concerts.


----------



## romain31000 (28 Septembre 2008)

y'a un widgert qui marche avec amazon.com mais j'ai plus le nom en tête
et c'est parfait pr récupérer les pochettes
voila...http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/music/amazonalbumart.html


----------



## asticotboy (28 Septembre 2008)

oui ou sinon google image


----------



## ptitloulou (28 Septembre 2008)

ok, donc en fait, il n'y a pas de technique particuliere pour pouvoir recuperer toutes les infos de l'iPod et les mettre sur son PC? juste importer toutes les musiques, et rechercher de nouveau toutes les images qu'on a deja cherche au moment de l'export sur l'iPod?

merci en tout cas


----------



## MelleLola (28 Décembre 2010)

*Sharepod est t-il toujours d'actualité ? Car je ne trouve pas vraiment de version pour Mac... Celle que j'ai téléchargé ne semble pas fonctionner... Petite précision, je suis débutante sur Mac...:rose:​*


----------

